# Swimsuit Frustration



## Ash (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok, I know I'm not the only one here with an issue with bathing suits for us 28+ women. 

All I want is a plain suit with no weird flowers or animal prints, and absolutely NO SKIRT! I'm 22. I don't want a swim dress or skirtini. And I'm finding that, as I suspected, the tankini types are too short in the torso. I don't want to be exposing midriff while I'm at the Y doing water-aerobics. 

I know that there are some online stores with acceptable no-skirt suits, but Google doesn't return anything promising. Anyone have links or suggestions?


----------



## Emi (Apr 3, 2006)

Try Junonia

I ordered the "flirty skirted suit" from them its not going to work out for me but the quality and workmanship on it seemed really high. 'Course it's freaking expensive so it better be ;p They have some real basic one peice suits in solid colors that might work for you and the torso on the suit I ordered was quite long, thats actually why I'm returning it, I think its made for someone taller than me (im 5'4). I swear I think I've looked at every plus sized suit on the internet. ><


----------



## moonvine (Apr 3, 2006)

I second the Junonia suggestion. I have a plain green suit from there.


----------



## jamie (Apr 3, 2006)

A 3rd for Junonia...and if you can watch for the sales. I have 3 suits from them and I didn't pay more than 20.00 for any of them. All of mine are plain - one blue with white trim, one black and the other is black with a kind of swatch across the top that has blue green in it. They have held up great. 

Also, I have not gotten a chance to try one yet, but I have heard great things about the Love Your Peaches suits. They had a cute tankini last year that I swooned about for a while.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 3, 2006)

Yep. I love my junonia suit. It's beautiful, but also very functional. And I got it off their clearance rack (called Juno's Closet) for a song.


----------



## Donna (Apr 5, 2006)

Love Your Peaches stuff is adorable, however I understand it doesn't hold up well for real world wear. Someone told me that their bikinis don't have elastic in the legs and fall off very easily. 

I might also add another endorsement for Junonia suits. You absolutely cannot wear them out, they never ever fade, they fit like a glove and don't take a lot of care.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 5, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> Love Your Peaches stuff is adorable, however I understand it doesn't hold up well for real world wear. Someone told me that their bikinis don't have elastic in the legs and fall off very easily.
> 
> I might also add another endorsement for Junonia suits. You absolutely cannot wear them out, they never ever fade, they fit like a glove and don't take a lot of care.



Not true I have a Love Your Peaches Bikini that I just LOVE!!


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh I know EXACTLY how you feel. I refuse to wear skirted suites. I have bought most of mine at normal mid-low price stores like JCPenny, Boscovs, and even a really cheap one from walmart. I have to have a one-piece for my summer job at a kids camp, and ended up getting several, but I have a cute tankini from Kohls too. I'm a size 22 in clothes, and usually go with a 18 or 20 in bathing suites, so I'm not sure if my method would work for everyone...but I hope that helped?


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 5, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> Someone told me that their bikinis don't have elastic in the legs and fall off very easily.



I have about 3 suits from Janelle/Love Your Peaches and any that are regular brief bottoms have elastic in the leg (all purchased different times, oldest from about 6 years ago, newest bought 3 weeks ago)... I know many others with her suits as well, and they ALL have elastic in the legs. _Not sure if maybe someone meant another company, because I do have a suit bottom from someone else that has no elastic in the legs. _

The only suit I have from Janelle with no elastic in the leg bands is a pair of boy shorts, but that's how it should be for those... so no issue at all there.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 5, 2006)

Ashley, I feel your pain. 

I am having a hell of a time. I bought a suit from Catherine's finally, but it sucks ass-to be blunt. It's big enough, but it's sooooo freakin' huge in the boobs, it's insane. It's completely useless for aerobics, I can't do the bounce out of the water thing, I feel like an old lady with my hooters around my waist because they're being pulled down by this crazy huge top, and completely unsupported by about a ZZZ cup built in bra. 

I wore a boyshort tankini at my last class... big mistake, my shorts were so far up my ass by the middle of class it was like an underwater porno. 

I was going to include a picture of the suit, but when I just went to the site, they have NO bathing suits listed anymore. Weird.


----------



## Ash (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I think I'm going to go ahead and order one from Junonia. I like the Love Your Peaches stuff, but I'm going to be in a heavily chlorinated pool, and the Junonia Chloroban stuff is looking like it's going to be the most reliable.


----------



## Emi (Apr 6, 2006)

How about some suggestions for me then? ) I'm kind of the opposite, I do want a skirt, I'm short so i dont want a super long torso and most suits have tops that are too small for me. The Junonia suit I ordered fit up top but it had a few extra inches lengthwise in the torso and the whole thing over all was too long. It looked like a suit from the 30's or something (on me). Has anyone ordered a suit from one of the custom fit places like Exelnt or Pango Pango? All the suits I see online are so expensive that I'm not willing to settle for something that doesn't work just right for me.


----------



## Ash (Apr 6, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Ashley, I feel your pain.
> 
> I am having a hell of a time. I bought a suit from Catherine's finally, but it sucks ass-to be blunt. It's big enough, but it's sooooo freakin' huge in the boobs, it's insane. It's completely useless for aerobics, I can't do the bounce out of the water thing, I feel like an old lady with my hooters around my waist because they're being pulled down by this crazy huge top, and completely unsupported by about a ZZZ cup built in bra.
> 
> ...



Ugh, I know the feeling. The cute tankini I had last year likes to window-shade up my belly when I'm doing anything other than treading water. The Catherine's suits didn't work for me either. Right now I'm wearing an OLD suit that probably doesn't have too many water-jumping-jacks left in it. I'm ordering this one: http://www.junonia.com/detail-231035-Athletic_Chloroban_Tank_Suit.htm

It's definitely not the cutest suit ever, but at least nobody's going to get an eyeful of Ashley flesh when they're walking past the pool.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 6, 2006)

Ashley said:


> Ugh, I know the feeling. The cute tankini I had last year likes to window-shade up my belly when I'm doing anything other than treading water. The Catherine's suits didn't work for me either. Right now I'm wearing an OLD suit that probably doesn't have too many water-jumping-jacks left in it. I'm ordering this one: http://www.junonia.com/detail-231035-Athletic_Chloroban_Tank_Suit.htm
> 
> It's definitely not the cutest suit ever, but at least nobody's going to get an eyeful of Ashley flesh when they're walking past the pool.



That's the one I was going to order prior to ordering the Catherine's suit, but it only goes to a 4x... which pisses me off. According to the chart I'd be ok in the chest/waist, but the hips are 10 inches off... so that has me concerned. 

Maybe you can let me know how much give the bottom has when you get it... pretty please.


----------



## Ash (Apr 6, 2006)

Will do. Now that I look, the 4 is looking a tad too small for my bottom half, too. I'm hoping it works, though. I'm at the end of my rope, here.


----------



## jamie (Apr 6, 2006)

I have a chloroban suit and two regualr suits and it feels like the chloroban material is much stiffer with less give than the others.

I bought this one on sale last year: http://www.junonia.com/detail-231029-Contrast_Banded_Chloroban_Tank_Suit.htm

It was in "Smurf" with white trim - I am not a huge fan of the color, but this has been the best for water aerobics because it is very supportive.

I have that problem with the big sewn-in bra sections too. I am barely a C and there is just way too much acreage in that thing to fill out. I like the keyhole backs though because they feel like they are holding things in better.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 6, 2006)

jamie said:


> I have a chloroban suit and two regualr suits and it feels like the chloroban material is much stiffer with less give than the others.
> 
> I bought this one on sale last year: http://www.junonia.com/detail-231029-Contrast_Banded_Chloroban_Tank_Suit.htm
> 
> ...



YOu know, that's the thing that chaps my ass, frankly. I have a DD cup, there is NOOOOO reason I should be swimming around in the suit the way I am. Good thing is that it would be great for someone with really huge breasts who has trouble finding a top of a suit that will fit them, but for just about anyone else... it's comical. 

Gah... I know what you mean about chloroban, it's thicker/less forgiving. I've got to figure something out.... but I'm out of the pool for a few days, ripped my toe open. Have to get some shoe-y things. 

Oh, speak of ... found these, for you other water aerobics girlies... I won't find shoes to fit, so thought these might work out. 

http://www.store.coegawear.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=5


----------



## jamie (Apr 6, 2006)

Sorry about your toe booboo, hope you mend quickly. Thanks for that great link..I am definitely investing in a pair. I have had trouble finding something light, strong and cheap.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 6, 2006)

AM, did the Catherine's suit have an underwire in it? I'm looking for one and having no luck. I hate the shelf bra things--they're worthless. 

Cool shoe link too.


----------



## Ash (Apr 6, 2006)

Emi said:


> How about some suggestions for me then? ) I'm kind of the opposite, I do want a skirt, I'm short so i dont want a super long torso and most suits have tops that are too small for me.



Are you looking for a skirtini or a swim-dress type suit? Avenue has some cute skirtinis, and, were it not for the skirt, I would have gotten this one: http://www.avenue.com/webapp/wcs/st...eId=326&langId=-1&viewName=theme/Skirtini.jsp

Avenue also sells separates if you're needing your top and bottom in different sizes.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 6, 2006)

rainyday said:


> AM, did the Catherine's suit have an underwire in it? I'm looking for one and having no luck. I hate the shelf bra things--they're worthless.
> 
> Cool shoe link too.



Nope, it was gigunda shelf bra with those soft bra cups... ugh.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 6, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Nope, it was gigunda shelf bra with those soft bra cups... ugh.



Thanks and double ugh.


----------



## Donna (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up....I have admired the Love Your Peaches suits for a while but a chat friend said she ordered one and it did not have elastic in the waist or legs. Guess I have no excuse now, I must order one.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 7, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Thanks and double ugh.



Ugh from me too. I can't find a suit that doesn't have "soft cups" or a shelf bra and nothing works for me either. I have come to accept that if I am in a swimming suit, the world is gonna be well aware of my sag factor. My current suit has some support, but it definitely isn't enough.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 7, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> Thanks for the heads up....I have admired the Love Your Peaches suits for a while but a chat friend said she ordered one and it did not have elastic in the waist or legs. Guess I have no excuse now, I must order one.



Donna, if you have ANY question or doubt, just call Janelle. She's super nice, easy to talk to, and will answer any question you have about the suit.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 7, 2006)

I found another suit today, girls!

I'm going to order this, most likely. The size is still a bit off for my taste, but it says it's a 32, and I'm willing to trust that more from JMS. 

Plus, it's shaped right, and it's CHEAP! (I don't give a crap about the tummy trimming, but it looks nice and solid for jumping around, and the back is perfect for staying in place during aerobics.)

http://www.jms.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce/ProductDisplay?prnbr=12664&cgnbr=7021000000

They have other styles, of course, but some only go to a 26W.... but feel free to poke around!

 

View attachment jms_swimsuit.jpg


----------



## rainyday (Apr 9, 2006)

AM, I got that suit a couple weeks ago. In the raspberry. I may be sending it back for a different color though.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 9, 2006)

rainyday said:


> AM, I got that suit a couple weeks ago. In the raspberry. I may be sending it back for a different color though.



Does it fit??? 

It's on backorder so I'm still thinking about it, but if it fits you, I'm going to get it.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Does it fit???
> 
> It's on backorder so I'm still thinking about it, but if it fits you, I'm going to get it.



I haven't tried it on yet. I'll do it tomorrow though when I'm getting dressed and let you know. I'm bigger, so if it fits me it should fit you. 

Is it okay to try on swimsuits and then send them back? I'm never sure.


----------



## Emi (Apr 9, 2006)

Ashley said:


> Are you looking for a skirtini or a swim-dress type suit? Avenue has some cute skirtinis, and, were it not for the skirt, I would have gotten this one: http://www.avenue.com/webapp/wcs/st...eId=326&langId=-1&viewName=theme/Skirtini.jsp
> 
> Avenue also sells separates if you're needing your top and bottom in different sizes.



I tried this one on at the store near me the other day as well as the pink and brown leopard one, no luck sadly. I may have to try the custom fit place.


----------



## Emi (Apr 9, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Is it okay to try on swimsuits and then send them back? I'm never sure.



It's fine as long as you leave the sanitary strip in place.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 9, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I haven't tried it on yet. I'll do it tomorrow though when I'm getting dressed and let you know. I'm bigger, so if it fits me it should fit you.
> 
> Is it okay to try on swimsuits and then send them back? I'm never sure.




Like Emi said, it's fine as long as that strip stays on. I just try them on with undies, so it's no different than putting on a pair of pants, etc. I wonder if people actually try them on with no undies and just that strip??? Eeeek. Makes me not want to touch one of those strips ever again... LOL


----------



## rainyday (Apr 12, 2006)

Okay, belated review for you, AM:

(Tried on with strip and undies in place lol)

Yes, it fit. Actually, it fit better on the bottom than I expected it to. No butt cheek ride up. Has a good shape to it so it nips in at the waist and fit really nicely. I've never had a princess-seamed suit before and I liked that bit a lot.

The top part's a different story. There's zero support. I thought the racer back and getting a smaller than normal (for me) size would add tightness and help keep the girls in place, but nope. It has foam cup thingies (not too thick), but for some reason there's like a 4-inch space in between them in the front, which is weird. The straps are also narrower than they look in the picture--maybe an inch wide--and they stretched a fair amount. Made the cleavage lower than in the picture. I'm not sure how much I'd trust the plastic hook that secures it at the neck either, but you can get a metal one at a fabric store and stitch that in instead. The actual boob coverage is okay though, including on the sides.

I got it for water aerobics but there's no way I can use it for that. Just way too much bounce (or flopping out). I'm going to think on it for a few days and see if I can rig up some sort of "boob pocket" to stitch into the cups. I've seen them on other suits. It would at least make it usable. The raspberry color is very bright--more like a fuschia. Once I had it on though it didn't look too bad. I'm roughly 67-54-79 if you want it for comparison.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 12, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Okay, belated review for you, AM:
> 
> (Tried on with strip and undies in place lol)
> 
> ...




Okay, this has left me all sorts of confused.... but excellent review! Thanks.  

I think I may even go with a size smaller based on your assessment of the way the top fits... I'm about 56-56-73, so maybe I can get away with a size smaller on the bottom and it will still fit, but I won't be so swimmy in the top?? Ugh, this sucks monkey butt... I would never believe it's so hard to find a freakin' suit for water aerobics. I wish I made clothes, I'd be ALL over this!


----------



## rainyday (Apr 12, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, this has left me all sorts of confused.... but excellent review! Thanks.
> 
> I think I may even go with a size smaller based on your assessment of the way the top fits... I'm about 56-56-73, so maybe I can get away with a size smaller on the bottom and it will still fit, but I won't be so swimmy in the top?? Ugh, this sucks monkey butt... I would never believe it's so hard to find a freakin' suit for water aerobics. I wish I made clothes, I'd be ALL over this!



Ridiculous, isn't it?!

I didn't mean to make it sound like the top part is too loose at all. It's not. In fact maybe having it looser would make the straps not stretch so much. What I meant was it just doesn't do anything to hold the ta-tas up. There's no shelf, no nothing except the pads. So unless you're perky (I'm not) they're going to be drooping free and wild. 

You're going to scold me, but I wear a tee shirt when I go to water aerobics usually, and the only reason i do it is so I can wear a bra under my tankini. I have yet to find a suit that has any kind of decent support and there's just no way to bounce around without one. The hunt continues. . . .


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 12, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Ridiculous, isn't it?!
> 
> I didn't mean to make it sound like the top part is too loose at all. It's not. In fact maybe having it looser would make the straps not stretch so much. What I meant was it just doesn't do anything to hold the ta-tas up. There's not shelf, no nothing. So unless you're perky (I'm not) they're going to be drooping free and wild.
> 
> You're going to scold me, but I wear a tee shirt when I go to water aerobics usually, and the only reason i do it is so I can wear a bra under my tankini. I have yet to find a suit that has any kind of decent support and there's just no way to bounce around without one. The hunt continues. . . .



I won't scold, because honestly... with all the trouble I'm having getting this taken care of, more power to whatever you can manage to work out. Maybe I should consider a bra as well... LOL


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 13, 2006)

Emi said:


> How about some suggestions for me then? ) I'm kind of the opposite, I do want a skirt, I'm short so i dont want a super long torso and most suits have tops that are too small for me. The Junonia suit I ordered fit up top but it had a few extra inches lengthwise in the torso and the whole thing over all was too long. It looked like a suit from the 30's or something (on me). Has anyone ordered a suit from one of the custom fit places like Exelnt or Pango Pango? All the suits I see online are so expensive that I'm not willing to settle for something that doesn't work just right for me.



Emi...

You might do well with one of my skirted two piece suits. It is good for someone with either a long or short torso, the skirt is cute and flippy, and the and the top is princess seamed and really supports. I use two layers of nylon lycra, which is sturdier than one layer with lining...and they are pretty durable. Here are a couple of pics...

This is one with a mesh skirt...






This is one with a solid skirt...





Here is one on a model...





You an PM or e-mail me if you have questions.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 13, 2006)

Sandie, how about putting your mind to work on an underwire tankini (or even one piece) with hydraulic lift? Any thoughts?


----------



## BBWMoon (Apr 13, 2006)

What about the keyhole bathing suit from Junonia for water aerobics?

It seems very supportive...


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 13, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Sandie, how about putting your mind to work on an underwire tankini (or even one piece) with hydraulic lift? Any thoughts?



Underwires are way to labor intensive and cost prohibitive for someone like me. 

Wish I could be of help - but I would love you to try one of my princess seamed swim tops - they are very supportive. I wear a 40J bra - and they hold my girls up nice and perky with lots of cleavage.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 13, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> What about the keyhole bathing suit from Junonia for water aerobics?
> 
> It seems very supportive...



I love that suit. My hips are 10" over their largest size though and I don't know if the poly they use for the chloraban suits is stretchy enough to go the extra width. Maybe someone here knows?



Sandie S-R said:


> Underwires are way to labor intensive and cost prohibitive for someone like me.
> 
> Wish I could be of help - but I would love you to try one of my princess seamed swim tops - they are very supportive. I wear a 40J bra - and they hold my girls up nice and perky with lots of cleavage.



That's what I figured--they look like a lot more work. I'd love to try the top you show here, but I just had surgery in January and my scars haven't lightened up enough yet, so I'd rather have a tankini. Going to go browse around your site and see if you have anything longer.

I just ordered an underwire top yesterday that I found online but I don't think it's going to work. We'll see.


----------



## Jes (Apr 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I wore a boyshort tankini at my last class... big mistake, my shorts were so far up my ass by the middle of class it was like an underwater porno.
> 
> I was going to include a picture of the suit, but when I just went to the site, they have NO bathing suits listed anymore. Weird.


They've been moved to the 'underwater porno' section of the site.

sorry, i had to. your comment actually made me laugh in my cube.


----------



## crazygrad (Apr 14, 2006)

I love my Junonia suit, fits great, doesn't ride up the a** or down the twins when I'm trying to do laps or attend a water aero class. I typically wear padless bike shorts over the suit when doing lap swimming or water aerobics. I like the support the shorts give, and if they do decide to take the trip up the crevice, I'm covered. Also, if I haven't shaved the thighs, no worries!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2006)

I got my water slipper things that I linked to earlier in this thead, and since I was doing some pics of my new sneakers in the other thread, I thought I'd share a quick review of these as well. 

In a word, they're great... plenty big, tough but flexible rubbery bottom, and they're sort of cute-and cheap! Here's a few shots, mine are a large, and honestly I think I could have taken the medium, they're so stretchy. 

Out of package, and width: 
View attachment wat_width.jpg
​
Bottom of them: 
View attachment wat_bottom.jpg
​
Just regular on my foot: 
View attachment wat_on.jpg
​
And to show how much room there is, plenty of ankle room: 
View attachment wat_ank.jpg
​


----------



## rainyday (Apr 17, 2006)

AM, did you order over the internet or by phone? I tried to order a pair this weekend but when I got to the payment part the credit card link wouldn't ope for me--it just kept refreshing the order form instead.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2006)

rainyday said:


> AM, did you order over the internet or by phone? I tried to order a pair this weekend but when I got to the payment part the credit card link wouldn't ope for me--it just kept refreshing the order form instead.



Yeah, I had the exact same problem, and I ended up getting a confirmation email. I wrote back and explained that I'd never paid because the order form wouldn't work, and the guy (Roger, very nice) ended up sending me a PayPal payment request. From there we were all set. 

Email addy was: [email protected]

He was very helpful, and they shipped from the UAE, but I still got them in about a week (they came in Saturday, shipped last Saturday).


----------



## rainyday (Apr 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Yeah, I had the exact same problem, and I ended up getting a confirmation email. I wrote back and explained that I'd never paid because the order form wouldn't work, and the guy (Roger, very nice) ended up sending me a PayPal payment request. From there we were all set.
> 
> Email addy was: [email protected]
> 
> He was very helpful, and they shipped from the UAE, but I still got them in about a week (they came in Saturday, shipped last Saturday).



Thanks for the info. I will send an email. Wonder if it's a Mac thing. I pressed the link about four times, so I probably should let them know I really don't want four orders of them lol. Thanks for the pictures too--that's helpful--and I think I may get the medium based on what you said (I'm a 10.5 usually). For some reason I thought they were coming from Canada.


----------



## Ash (Apr 21, 2006)

Ok, I saw this suit today and thought it was adorable. It's skirted, so it's not my style, but for anyone who needs a cute skirted suit (and can wear between a 16 and 26), this might work. I think Emi was the one looking for one. 

http://www.alwaysforme.com/newalformeba.html


----------



## ChickletsBBW (May 1, 2006)

Hey Sandie..

i love that purple one.. i would love some more info about it! (sizing, cost)
and for those like me that have a short torso.. I have a problem finding bikini tops that fit in the shoulders.. are your straps able to tighten?


----------



## wtchmel (May 1, 2006)

Speaking of swimsuits, I would love to find a pair of boardshorts that had some stretch to it. I bought one pair, fit when i was standing, but if I sat down, well, the velcro fly would whip open. It's also hard to find separates not on the internet. I had to pull a fast one at Mervyns last year and put a different size top with a larger bottom.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (May 3, 2006)

is there any chance that i can find a bikini for my girlfriend? she's a size 18, with a 42 DD bra size.


----------



## rainyday (May 4, 2006)

Junonia has a cute underwire polka dot bikini that should fit her, College.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (May 4, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Junonia has a cute underwire polka dot bikini that should fit her, College.


it looks good, but it would be at least $100 for the top and some decent bottoms. i *might* be able to afford that, but i'd hate to spend so much money on something she'll only feel comfortable wearing around me. 

any other places i should look?


----------



## rainyday (May 4, 2006)

Yeah, unfortunately they are spendy. Great quality though. Swimsuits in general seem ridiculously high, at least online.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (May 4, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Yeah, unfortunately they are spendy. Great quality though. Swimsuits in general seem ridiculously high, at least online.


i've noticed this too. im not sure of sizes either. knowing my luck, it wouldnt fit her.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 15, 2006)

Believe it or not,I found some good swimwear at Jc Pennys.I'm a 26-28 and they actually had stuff that fit my big bottom.Didn't have to mix and match either.Oh joy!The wonders of being fat and fluffy!


----------



## NancyM (May 23, 2006)

Great thread. I have many LYP suits and have always been happy with them. They all have elastic in the legs. 

What I really want, though, is a suit with underwire. The Pango Pango site has quite a few one and two piece suits that look great. Does anyone have any experience with them?

Thanks.


----------



## rainyday (May 23, 2006)

Nancy, if PangoPango doesn't work out, I posted a link to another site that sells underwire suits in another thread. Look for the thread called "Question for those who sew."


----------



## NancyM (May 24, 2006)

Thanks, RainyDay, I will check it out. Unfortunately, gravity has taken it's toll! lol


----------



## IdahoCynth (May 29, 2006)

I had good luck with a swim suit from 
http://www.bigonbatik.com/plus/swimwear/index.html

I waited until they were on sale and got the one piece in black that has just regular normal straps. I dont see that one listed this year.

I bought the largest size they offer and it fits me nicely. Mine came with a very pretty batik wrap.


----------

